# Wo kriege ich den Visual C++.net Compiler her?



## psycomantis (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte mal gerne wissen, ob man den Visual C++.net Compiler irgentwo kostenlos kriegen kann. Ich spreche dabei natürlch nicht von der Professional Edition. Ich habe zurzeit den Microsoft Visual C++6 compiler, will aber natürlich den leistungfähiergen(?) Compiler .

mfg. Robert G.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Seit wann gibt es Visual C++ Compiler kostenlos?
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der .NET compiler performanter ist?



> Microsoft Visual C++
> 
> Die aktuelle Version .Net 2003 von Microsoft Visual C++ kostet nach Herstellerangaben als Visual C++ .NET Standard Edition $109 US.
> Hauptseite:	msdn.microsoft.com/visualc


----------



## psycomantis (21. Januar 2004)

*visual c++*

Den Compiler kriegt man doch bei jedem c++ Buch. Oder irre ich?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. Januar 2004)

Die Autorenversion von Visual C++ 6 gibt es mittlerweile in vielen Büchern.
Aber der Compiler optimiert viel weniger und Du hast eine nette Nachricht vor jedem Start.
Ob es die .NET Variante davon auch gibt weiss ich nicht.

[Nachtrag:]
- für .NET habe ich nur eine 100 Tage Version als freie Version herumzuliegen


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (21. Januar 2004)

****

[zensiert von Thomas Kuse]


----------



## Test (21. Januar 2004)

Schau dir mal diese Seite an:

http://www.heise.de/ix/special/03/01/

dort kannst du eine 60Tage Version vom Visual Studio .net  für schlappe 12,90 Euro bestellen.


----------



## Kachelator (29. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte man im letzten Jahr tatsächlich den VC++ 7 Compiler kostenlos bei MS runterladen. Ich weiss allerdings nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe. Es ging da auch tatsächlich nur um den Compiler mit ein paar DLLs usw, ca. 5 oder 6 MB insgesamt. Ob das heute noch zu bekommen ist, weiss ich nicht mehr. Damals wurde das als (legaler) Geheimtipp irgendwo veröffentlicht.


----------



## DreamCreator (23. Januar 2005)

Hum glaub da muss ich wen korrigieren. Die Compiler von Microsoft waren schon immer frei verfügbar. Nur für die IDE muss man zahlen. So ist es jederzeit möglich sich legal einen Compiler für MS Produkte zu besorgen, sei es Visual c++ oder Visual Basic, assembler usw.
Wer's nid glaubt, hier die Core tools zu visual c++ net.

Mfg Wolf

http://msdn.microsoft.com/visualc/vctoolkit2003/

In den Büchern liegen da meist nur die IDE Versionen als Trial bei, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## RuFFnEcK (26. Januar 2005)

Wenn Student bist, geh einfach in den Mathe Fachbereich^^
Unsere Uni zumindest bekommt von M$ Lizenzen, mein Win XP, Visual.net usw. alles für Lau aus der Uni^^
Ist aufjedenfall ne feine Sache *g*
Nur Office bekommt man net, aber dafür gibts ja StarOffice für nen Euro^^

Grüsse


----------



## AMPROFISS (29. August 2010)

DreamCreator hat gesagt.:


> Hum glaub da muss ich wen korrigieren. Die Compiler von Microsoft waren schon immer frei verfügbar. Nur für die IDE muss man zahlen. So ist es jederzeit möglich sich legal einen Compiler für MS Produkte zu besorgen, sei es Visual c++ oder Visual Basic, assembler usw.
> Wer's nid glaubt, hier die Core tools zu visual c++ net.
> 
> Mfg Wolf
> ...


 
tip:http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/#2010-Visual-CPP/ wir leben ja in der Zukunft


----------

